# Need red/orange veggies with no fructose



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Um, I feel strange asking this of you Heather, because I can't use the recipes in "Eating for IBS". I'm fructose intolerant, have been all my life, but didn't know what it was till this year. I can't have fruit, onion, or natural sugars. Also can't have dairy, and I'm allergic to soy products.I do fairly well with other veggies fresh spinach, broccoli in moderation, lettuce, and potatos. But the only red/orange veggies I've found that don't cause fructose pain are tomatos and red sweet peppers. With both I have to be careful not to eat too much or I get acid (tomatos) or gas (peppers). I've tried sweet potatos, carrots, and winter squash and they all cause fructose pain.Can you suggest what other veggies I can eat? I'm concerned about not getting enough vitamins.Thanks


----------

